# Reccs for 2 rooms



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

I am looking reccomendations on 2 rooms. The first is the living room which will be a combination of music and tv. The lay out is not the best. The kitchen open to this room. See Pics. The TV is in the corner, Only good place for it. I want the speakers off the floor. I have a set of 10" cerwin vega's that I want out of the room. It use my old Yamaha HDR 5660 receiver. I dont want t.o spend too much and was thinking about the Berringer 2030's. Should I just get 2 sets of these? Or what do you recommend. 


Second room is the media room that I am setting up. It is about 14x12. Right now TV is in the corner eventually I want to get a projector with a pull down in the middle of the room. Again I want the speakers to be off the floor. I am looking at buying a Onkyo 707. I dont want to spend too much on the speakers since there is a chance I could be relocating soon and would buy something that fit a dedicated media room.

Here are some Pics
1st 2 are Living room, last is media.:


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry the kids are in the picture....easier to take it then get them to move as quick as I wanted


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If the Behr 2030's size works for you, you really can't go wrong, but you will need a sub of some kind for full-range sound.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks greatly appreciated. So if I bought 2 sets of Behr' 2030's and a sub, for the media room what else would I need, center?. PS i am powering the media room with an Onxyo 807.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, you should buy a 3 pair to use one as the center, and put the other one away. Or just buy a single here: http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Behringer-TRUTH-B2030P-Monitor-Single?sku=485795


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, I picked up a polk DSW micro 2000 for a great price. So I can use that for the full range.

another question.....Do I need to be worried that the 2030p's only handle 100W?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Short answer, "no" unless you're driving them with a 300W amp at full power. In a 14x12 room, your ears will give out before the speakers.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

eugovector, Thanks for the help. I got a pair of the 2030's for the large room. I thik they are fine there and sound good. I think they may be too big for the media room. What do you think about satellite speakers? Are there any you would reccomend to go with the Polk sub? I would like to stay under $200 per pair


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What's the max size you would like for your speaker?


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Tough question. max 8"x5"? 6" tall prefered


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, my favorite small speakers are the audioengine A2, but those are powered and more tuned for near-field, full range at lower volume.

The 6" tall is what's going to hold you back, for most speakers, their largest dimension is their height. You're going to be squarely in "Satellite" territory which are speakers with typically limited low-frequency output which means that you will have to have a sub that can go to 150HZ at the min for a high crossover. What model is your sub?

You'll probably want to check out the Infinity TSS-SAT450, HSU Ventriloquist, and EMP Tek ECA-4. I f you want something less expensive, check out partsexpress for a wide variety of small speakers for non-critical applications.

At the end of the day, if you could go bigger, you would get a lot better performance for the same or less money.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Eugovector,

Thanks for the help. I ended up going with 5-2030p's and the Polk sub listed earlier. I was able to buy the 2030's for $123/pr shipped from one of the online discount retailers. Sounds pretty outstanding to me, very happy!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

At the price, I don't think you can go wrong, and and can't think of another retail speaker in that price range that can compete on the performance front. i think you'll be very happy.


----------

